#  Medizinische Befunde übersetzen >   Übersetzung des Dermahistologischen Befundes/Bewertung >

## Elli1948

Die epikritische Bewertung des Befundes lautet: *"Melanoma in situ in Assoziation mit einem pigmentierten melanozytären Nävus* *vom Junktionstyp".*
Meine Ehefrau wurde schon mit entsprechendem Sicherheitsabstand (0,5 cm zu beiden Seiten) geschnitten!
War dies nun schon ein malignes Haut-Melanom ("die Läsion ist den vorliegenden Schnitten nach in toto exzidiert")?
Danke schon jetzt für eine aufklärende Antwort! :Huh?:

----------


## StarBuG

Hallo 
Ein "Melanoma in situ" ist ein noch nicht invasiv wachsendes Melanom (Hautkrebs), das noch auf die Epidermis (Oberhaupt) beschränkt ist. Ein "pigmentierter melanozytären Nävus vom Junktionstyp" ist die histologische Beschreibung für eine bestimmte Art von Leberfleck. 
Wenn das Melanom "in toto" entfernt wurde heißt das, dass die der Hautkrebs an dieser Stelle vollständig entfernt wurde. 
Die Konsequenzen des Befundes würde ich aber unbedingt noch mal mit eurem Hautarzt besprechen. 
Gruß 
Michael

----------


## Elli1948

Vielen Dank Michael für die Antwort und die "Übersetzung" !
Freundliche Grüße 
Werner

----------

